# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  *~ To ma  cooooooooooKieeeeee [Pagal Lardka] ~*

## NInA

CHAND KI CHAHAT KARTY HOOO
TUM PAGAL LARKY LAGTY HOOO
WO DUR FALAK PE REHTA HAI
TUM KAHIN ZAMEEN PE BASTY HOO
SITAREEY USS KAY HUM DUM HAIN
KIYUN BAAT NAHIN SAMAJTY HOO
WO PARIYUN KAY DEESE KA BAASI HAI
TUM AAM SEI SURAT LAGTY HOO
KIYUN RAAT BHAAR NEEND NAHIN AATEE
KIYUN SOOCH MAIN DOOBAY REHTY HOO
JO TUM PE BEETI MOHABIAT MAIN
USS SE KIYUN NAHIN KEHTY HOO
KHABOON MAIN KHOYEE REHTY HOO
KIYUN MARY MARY PHIRTY HOO
CHAND SE BATAIN KARTY HOO
RAAT KI BAAHOON MAIN SOTEY HOO
YUN AAS LAGAYEY BETHY HOO
KISI KI BAAT SUNTAY HOO
CHAND KI CHAHAT KARTY HOOO
TUM PAGAL LARKY LAGTY HOOO 

Dedicating this beautiful poem to ma dearest cookie... on Chand Raatttt :huglove:

----------


## Endurer

Bitter sweet, as I've already told you  :Wink:  Love it. 

JazakAllah and thanks for the dedication nina :giveflower;

Now it's my turn :biggrin: Bas thora sabar karo  :Wink:

----------


## aneeza ali

Nice poem Nina  :Big Grin:

----------


## ryma

nice post :Smile:

----------

